# temi del mouse

## enx89

Ciao a tutti,

ho un problema molto grave  :Sad:   :Sad:  :

non riesco piu` ad usare i temi del puntatore del mouse!!

Quando avevo xfree4.3.0 tutto funzionava, ma aggiornando a xfree4.3.0-r2 non riesco piu` a modificare quello di default (cursore nero). Ho anche provat ad usare il tema whiteglass che viene fornito con xfree, ma funziona solo, ma non del tutto, con kde!

Cosa devo fare? Sono disperato  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  . Ero ormai abituato al pinguino dei tuxcursor!!

Ciao e grazie ENx

----------

## Benve

Io ho xfree4.3.0 quindi non posso aiutarti molto...

Hai provato a mettere i temi in ~/.icons

Comunque ho postato per segnalare questo sito dove ci sono altri cursori, oltre a quelli di kde-Look:

http://mozilla.deskmod.com/?show=showcat&cat_name=cursors

Mi spiace di non poterti essere utile

----------

## enx89

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Io ho xfree4.3.0 quindi non posso aiutarti molto...
> 
> Hai provato a mettere i temi in ~/.icons
> 
> Comunque ho postato per segnalare questo sito dove ci sono altri cursori, oltre a quelli di kde-Look:
> ...

 

Non ti preoccupare, grazie lo stesso per la risposta e per aver segnalato questo nuovo sito  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !

ENx

P.S.: tu comunque che procedura di installazione dei temi ha seguito? magari sono io che sbaglio

----------

## Benve

Nel sito di prima mi sono accorto che la maggior parte dei cursori sono per WinXP   :Sad: 

Io per istallare ho seguito le istruzioni per Blue Glass:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=5532

----------

## morellik

Cosa strana,

dopo aver letto il tuo post ho provato a modificare

il cursore editando /usr/share/cursors/xfree/default/index.theme

e restartando blackbox il cursore e' cambiato.

Una volta i temi erano in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons, 

mentre dalla 4.3.0-r2 sono in  /usr/share/cursors/xfree.

Sara' questo   :Question:   :Shocked: 

CIao

morellik

----------

## Sym

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Cosa strana,
> 
> dopo aver letto il tuo post ho provato a modificare
> 
> il cursore editando /usr/share/cursors/xfree/default/index.theme
> ...

 

Si, penso proprio sia per quello. Per quanto riguarda i puntatori e kde, c'è un problema di link. Ciao!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## enx89

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Cosa strana,
> 
> dopo aver letto il tuo post ho provato a modificare
> 
> il cursore editando /usr/share/cursors/xfree/default/index.theme
> ...

 

Ah, ma porca ...... mi sa che e` proprio quello!!!

Adesso provo

ENx

----------

## enx89

Risolto  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Il problema era quello che ha detto morellik

Grazie mille a tutti ENx

----------

## cerri

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> Risolto    
> 
> Il problema era quello che ha detto morellik
> 
> Grazie mille a tutti ENx

 

Scusate il ritardo, ma confermo anch'io. Sono impazzito non poco  :Wink:  per cambiare il topo...

----------

## Sym

La soluzione più comoda penso sia mettere i temi in ~./icons. In questo modo il cambiamento di directory della versione r2 è indolore   :Very Happy:  . Ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

